# My Lab @ 7 months



## sixgunner (Aug 13, 2009)

Just wanted to brag on my lab pup. She is just over 7 months old. So far she has been a great dog.  Tell me what you think of her.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 13, 2009)

beautiful dog


----------



## olhippie (Aug 16, 2009)

..She,s a beauty! What with her striking color, she ought to be called Marilyn!


----------



## MeganGx3 (Aug 17, 2009)

She's gorgeous she looks just like my own dog. Should sneak a picture of her sleeping in her bed they are so cute


----------



## Wood Smoke (Aug 18, 2009)

MeganGx3 said:


> _"Putting the laughter back into manslaughter."_


  

Folks ...... the underlined word "dog" is a weblink.  I didn't click on it but it showed up when I quoted for this post.   Admins ......1 post from this person, is it spam???


----------



## NGaHunter (Aug 18, 2009)

She what we call a dudley.  No black pigmatation on her nose or eyes. Pretty dog none the less


----------



## nhancedsvt (Aug 18, 2009)

Wood Smoke said:


> Folks ...... the underlined word "dog" is a weblink.  I didn't click on it but it showed up when I quoted for this post.   Admins ......1 post from this person, is it spam???



I'm going to go with yes. Her sig line is someone else's and she's basically advertising for dog beds by saying they should take a pic of the dog in one.


----------



## Wood Smoke (Aug 18, 2009)

nhancedsvt said:


> I'm going to go with yes. Her sig line is someone else's and she's basically advertising for dog beds by saying they should take a pic of the dog in one.




  Looks like her signature line and her not so wholesome avatar got the boot!  

Sixgunner .....didn't mean to jack your thread.  That's a pretty pup you got there!


----------

